# what happened to shanna goodhead?



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

this girl auditioned for x factor and had an amazingly different tone to her voice..ide like to think she managed to get some work singing...shes one of my favourites...


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

...she was simply outclassed by jedward... :whistling:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Can't understand why she never got through?


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

tommy28 said:


> ...she was simply outclassed by jedward... :whistling:


ggrrrrr lol


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

She's much better than that thicko lass that's still in the competition!


----------

